# Hintergrund verändern



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

wer kann mir helfen den Hintergrund meiner Bilder zu verändern.. ich versuche es schon soo lange und ich weiß leider nicht wie das funktioniert..:-(
ich freue mich rießig wenn mir jemand hilft..
liebe Grüsse
Isabelle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2010)

Hi Isabelle,

was sagtest du doch gleich, was du am Hintergrund verändern möchtest? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

Hallo Martin,

ich hätte gerne den Hintergrund einfarbig.. in weiß oder beige. das wäre klasse
Oder was gibt es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?
lieben Gruss
Isabelle


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2010)

Hai,

der Möglichkeiten gäbes viele .

... aber als erstes musst du die Person freistellen, dann kannst du jeden Hintergrund einfügen, den du möchtest.

Zum Thema Freistellen gibt es hier im Forum und bei den Tuts genug Anleitungen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Blond vor hellen Fliesen ist nicht gerade ideal.


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

oh - gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit dass jemand mir die Bilder mit dem Hintergrund bearbeitet?
dauert so etwas lange?
danke - Stefan
liebe Grüsse,
Isabelle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2010)

Klar gibt es die Möglichkeit. 
Nur nicht hier im Photoshop Forum, sondern im Jobforum.
Hier in diesem Forenbereich gibt es Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe (also zum Selbermachen).

Für den Fall, dass du das selbst bist auf den Bildern und damit einverstanden bist, dass ich die Bilder in einem Videotutorial verwende, dann würde ich ein ebensolches machen. Idealerweise hättest du die Bilder noch in besserer/größerer Qualität?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

Hallo Martin,

ja - das bin ich auf den Bildern und ich hätte sie liebend gerne mit einem anderen Hintergrund.
Ich wäre gerne einverstanden und würde mich rießig freuen.
Gruss,
Isabelle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2010)

Ok, dann nochmal die Frage: Hast du die Bilder auch in größerer, besserer Fassung? Oder hast du sie nur so klein?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

oder das Bild in normaler Länge.. dann könnte ich es immer noch abschneiden


----------



## Sven Fischer (27. September 2010)

aber eine Anmerkung hätte ich noch als Berufsgrafiker: 

Blonde Haare auf beigem Hintergrund ist nicht wirklich stimmig und könnten zu schnell mit dem Hintergrund verschmelzen. Ich würde da eher weiss nehmen.


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

in normaler Grösse - soll ich Sie Dir zusenden? email-adresse?


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

Hallo Sven - vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.


----------



## Sven Fischer (27. September 2010)

Bei der Bildgröße ist ein Bild besser, je größer es ist (die Pixelanzahl) denn beim Ausschneiden der haare sind mehr Pixel um einiges Besser. Es sei denn unser Martin hat ein Zeichenbrett und erstellt die Haare neu 

Aber ich würde den Hintergrund in dem Bild eh nicht viel ändern, die Haardusche und die Bodüre rausretuschien, denn der Glanzeffekt des Fensterns in den Fliesen sieht doch sehr gut aus


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

das klingt etwas kompliziert:-( ich glaube wenn ich das Bild öffne dass es doch die Orginalgrösse ist


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

Sven - genau dies sollte weg von den Bildern.. ebenso bei den anderen..


----------



## Sven Fischer (27. September 2010)

Könnte die Originalgröße sein, aber das kommt auf die Einstellung der Kamera an.

Retusche ist nicht so komplizert. Ausschneiden auch nicht, es dauert nur länger als retuschieren. Hast du denn grundlegende Kenntnisse in Photoshop?


----------



## Sven Fischer (27. September 2010)

schau mal deine PNs nach.


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

ich kenne mich etwas im Photoshop aus. Ich suche vergebens etwas das den Hintergrund verändert damit das Bild einheitlicher aussieht. Mit Sprühdosen, Finger verwischen oder was es sonst noch gibt wird das Bild eher verunstaltet..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2010)

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass schon irgendjemand in den Bildern rumgekritzelt hat und ganz schlecht versucht hat, zu retuschieren. Deshalb die Frage nach einer größeren, hoffentlich originalen Version.

Aber im Notfall kann ich das Videotutorial auch damit machen, wird halt nicht so schön, wie es ohne diese schrechlichen Flecke und Kompressionsartefakte werden könnte.

Werde mich heute abend mal dran machen, das Videotutorial aufzunehmen und zu posten. Muss jetzt aber noch was anderes fertigmachen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

ich könnte sie im orginal Zustand Dir zusenden?! lieben Gruss, Isabelle


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2010)

Hai,



kapilivatu hat gesagt.:


> ich könnte sie im orginal Zustand Dir zusenden?! lieben Gruss, Isabelle



Nicht nur könnte. Es ist sein Wunsch,   bzw. auch Voraussetzung für eine gute Bearbeitung.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kapilivatu (27. September 2010)

so so.
viele Grüsse, Isabelle


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2010)

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, als wäre es doch nicht so wichtig. Meine Mailadresse hast du per PN bekommen, aber ein Bild ist hier noch nicht eingetroffen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

